# Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

					Die Entlassungswelle bei Microsoft hatte sich bereits angedeutet und nun ist sie offiziell. CEO Satya Nadella informierte die Mitarbeiter von Microsoft und dem übernommenen Unternehmen Nokia darüber, dass man 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen wird, 12.500 davon bei Nokia. Microsoft muss die Strukturen nach der Übernahme straffen, so die Begründung.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*


----------



## Joselman (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Nachdem Nokia Bochum dicht gemacht hat habe ich auch kein Nokia mehr gekauft. Microsoft hätte den Mist einfach nicht kaufen sollen.

Beide Nokia sowie Microsoft sind aber Mmn selber schuld. Das schlimme ist das die die Entscheidungen getroffen haben nicht unter den 18.000 Leuten sind. Das sind nämlich die armen Würste die deren Mist jetzt mit Ihrem Job bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Das ist ganz normal für so aggressiv wachsende und auf den Markt drängende Unternehmen.
 Man wächst und nötigt die Menschen damit zum Kaufen wie wild, und wenns nicht klappt oder nur ein paar Jahre dann muss man halt wieder entlassen.
 Ich sehe das gerade auf dem Automobilsektor, mal schauen wie das ausgeht ...


----------



## Freakless08 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Die Innovationsschmiede Microsoft hat eben viel "Balast" mit der Mobilfunksparte von Nokia aufgekauft. Es ist klar das der PC Marktführer und Smarphone OS Stürmer nicht mehrere Softwareprogrammierer und Entwickler benötigt, da Microsoft schon sein Spitzenteam seit Jahren im Haus hat, aus diesem Grund kann man die Leute von Nokia einfach mal vor die Tür setzen, denn die Profiprogrammierer arbeiten bereits bei Microsoft und haben Windows Phone zu einem Glanzbeispiel im Smartphonesektor verholfen. Da Microsoft ihre Qualität behalten möchte und deshalb lieber selbst das Betriebssystem programmiert (schließlich werden Windows 9 und WP 9 aus einem Guss geformt) ist es nur konsequent die, auch wenn es mir leid tut, Nokianer zu entlassen.
Denn Microsoft ist nicht umsonst die No. 1 im PC und demnächst auch im Smartphone Markt, mit ihren eigenen Microsoft Smartphones. 
Frickler nehmen Android/Linux oder Apples IOS/Mac OS, Sieger setzen auf Microsoft.


----------



## ich111 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Woher kommst du denn wieder angekrochen? Kriech doch bitte wieder zurück. Die Marketingabteilungen betreibt schon mehr als genug Schöngerede. Wie kann man nur so verblendet sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Wer bei einem globalen Großkonzern arbeitet, sollte sich der Tatsache bewusst sein, dass er nur eine Nummer ist, die im Zweifel entlassen wird.


----------



## Computer_Freak (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Innovationsschmiede Microsoft hat eben viel "Balast" mit der Mobilfunksparte von Nokia aufgekauft. Es ist klar das der PC Marktführer und Smarphone OS Stürmer nicht mehrere Softwareprogrammierer und Entwickler benötigt, da Microsoft schon sein Spitzenteam seit Jahren im Haus hat, aus diesem Grund kann man die Leute von Nokia einfach mal vor die Tür setzen, denn die Profiprogrammierer arbeiten bereits bei Microsoft und haben Windows Phone zu einem Glanzbeispiel im Smartphonesektor verholfen. Da Microsoft ihre Qualität behalten möchte und deshalb lieber selbst das Betriebssystem programmiert (schließlich werden Windows 9 und WP 9 aus einem Guss geformt) ist es nur konsequent die, auch wenn es mir leid tut, Nokianer zu entlassen.
> Denn Microsoft ist nicht umsonst die No. 1 im PC und demnächst auch im Smartphone Markt, mit ihren eigenen Microsoft Smartphones.
> Frickler nehmen Android/Linux oder Apples IOS/Mac OS, Sieger setzen auf Microsoft.


 

Not sure if Trolling or just Stupid

Aber jetzt mal ernst, meinst du das ernst oder finde ich die sarkastische Stelle nicht ?


----------



## ich111 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ernst, meinst du das ernst oder finde ich die sarkastische Stelle nicht ?


 Ich tippe auf ersteres. Bei jedem M$ Thema lobt der die in den Himmel


----------



## hl. Geist (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Innovationsschmiede Microsoft hat eben viel "Balast" mit der Mobilfunksparte von Nokia aufgekauft. Es ist klar das der PC Marktführer und Smarphone OS Stürmer nicht mehrere Softwareprogrammierer und Entwickler benötigt, da Microsoft schon sein Spitzenteam seit Jahren im Haus hat, aus diesem Grund kann man die Leute von Nokia einfach mal vor die Tür setzen, denn die Profiprogrammierer arbeiten bereits bei Microsoft und haben Windows Phone zu einem Glanzbeispiel im Smartphonesektor verholfen. Da Microsoft ihre Qualität behalten möchte und deshalb lieber selbst das Betriebssystem programmiert (schließlich werden Windows 9 und WP 9 aus einem Guss geformt) ist es nur konsequent die, auch wenn es mir leid tut, Nokianer zu entlassen.
> Denn Microsoft ist nicht umsonst die No. 1 im PC und demnächst auch im Smartphone Markt, mit ihren eigenen Microsoft Smartphones.
> Frickler nehmen Android/Linux oder Apples IOS/Mac OS, Sieger setzen auf Microsoft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Innovationsschmiede Microsoft hat eben viel "Balast" mit der Mobilfunksparte von Nokia aufgekauft. Es ist klar das der PC Marktführer und Smarphone OS Stürmer nicht mehrere Softwareprogrammierer und Entwickler benötigt, da Microsoft schon sein Spitzenteam seit Jahren im Haus hat, aus diesem Grund kann man die Leute von Nokia einfach mal vor die Tür setzen, denn die Profiprogrammierer arbeiten bereits bei Microsoft und haben Windows Phone zu einem Glanzbeispiel im Smartphonesektor verholfen. Da Microsoft ihre Qualität behalten möchte und deshalb lieber selbst das Betriebssystem programmiert (schließlich werden Windows 9 und WP 9 aus einem Guss geformt) ist es nur konsequent die, auch wenn es mir leid tut, Nokianer zu entlassen.
> Denn Microsoft ist nicht umsonst die No. 1 im PC und demnächst auch im Smartphone Markt, mit ihren eigenen Microsoft Smartphones.
> Frickler nehmen Android/Linux oder Apples IOS/Mac OS, Sieger setzen auf Microsoft.



Darum mag ich die MS-Threads so. Da kann man sicher sein, dass Du irgendwann unter Deinem Stein hervor kommst und "so etwas" ablässt und man was zu lachen hat. Ich bin mir zwar immer noch nicht sicher ob das bei Dir Satire ist oder ob Du das tatsächlich ernst meinst aber eigentlich ist das auch egal. 

Ich persönlich tippe darauf, dass Du Freude daran hast, dass Dir Leute "Trollunterstellungen" an den Kopf werfen und dann Karten kassieren (ich hab schon eine ), was Dich dann auf irgendeine Weise vermutlich glücklich macht oder Dich besser schlafen lässt. Naja, jeder wie er mag. Schönes Leben noch!


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> da Microsoft schon sein Spitzenteam seit Jahren im Haus hat


 
Hat man ja bei Windows 8 gesehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Wann hat MS denn Nokia geschluckt? Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Das war im April.
Und dann war es auch klar dass Microsoft bei Nokia den Kahlschlag ansetzen wird.
Wie immer schade um die Mitarbeiter die nichts dafür können dass sie nun gefeuert werden.


----------



## Freakless08 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich persönlich tippe darauf, dass Du Freude daran hast, dass Dir Leute "Trollunterstellungen" an den Kopf werfen und dann Karten kassieren (ich hab schon eine ), was Dich dann auf irgendeine Weise vermutlich glücklich macht oder Dich besser schlafen lässt.


Nein. Mir ist es egal was ihr schreibt und ob ihr mich als Troll bezeichnet oder nicht. Ich melde hier auch keinen und mir ist es egal ob die Mods deinen/euren Post löschen oder stehen lassen. Ich bin jedenfalls von der Qualität, Innovation und der Richtungsweisende Wirkung von Microsoft voll und ganz überzeugt. Es gibt kein besseres Betriebssystem als Windows, sei es auf dem PC, Konsole oder Smartphone. Nur weil ihr nicht die Genialität hinter alledem versteht  und da verzeihe ich euch, oder euch von Propagandarednern der Pinguine oder angebissenen Äpfel verführen lässt - auch ihr werdet irgendwann erleuchtet werden, ist das eben euer Problem. Durch das ganze Forenblabla wird man eben statt zum Selbstdenker zum Mitläufer und behauptet das Microsoft doch so schlecht wäre. Da muss man euch nur fragen : Von welchem genialen Hersteller verwendet ihr euer Betriebssystem und ihr werdet sicherlich den Firmennamen des führenden und einzigartigen Programmiererteams aus Redmond nennen.
Microsoft


----------



## Gysi1901 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Frickler nehmen [...] Mac OS, Sieger setzen auf Microsoft.


Geil! Trolling at its finest  Endlich mal wieder einer, der rumbuxt!
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Steve Ballmer auf der Bühne herumtanzt, als hätte er Steroide, Hallo wach und eine Euro-palette Red Bull Shots eingenommen. Das macht er, sobald er Dich im Publikum sieht!


----------



## GarrettThief (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Darum mag ich die MS-Threads so. Da kann man sicher sein, dass Du irgendwann unter Deinem Stein hervor kommst und "so etwas" ablässt und man was zu lachen hat. Ich bin mir zwar immer noch nicht sicher ob das bei Dir Satire ist oder ob Du das tatsächlich ernst meinst aber eigentlich ist das auch egal.
> 
> Ich persönlich tippe darauf, dass Du Freude daran hast, dass Dir Leute "Trollunterstellungen" an den Kopf werfen und dann Karten kassieren (ich hab schon eine ), was Dich dann auf irgendeine Weise vermutlich glücklich macht oder Dich besser schlafen lässt. Naja, jeder wie er mag. Schönes Leben noch!


 
Ja, finds auch echt unterhaltsam


----------



## Hänschen (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Man sollte nicht vergessen dass alles patentiert ist, wie zB. das Seitenumblättern bei Apple.
 Wer die besten Patente hat der hat auch das beste Betriebssystem nehme ich an


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Von welchem genialen Hersteller verwendet ihr euer Betriebssystem und ihr werdet sicherlich den Firmennamen des führenden Programmiererteams aus Redmond nennen.


 
Also. Wenn ich mir das Betriebssystems meines Table PC und meines Smartphones anschaue und dazu den PC nehmen dann muss ich sagen dass Microsoft bei mir inzwischen seltener vertreten ist.
Und auf dem PC ist es auch nur deswegen drauf weil man durch DirectX gezwungen ist Microsoft zu benutzen.
Denn Microsoft ist ja nicht daran interessiert besondern innovative Produkte zu entwickeln oder besondern kundenorientiert zu arbeiten.
Sie sind daran interessiert ihre Monopolstellung zu behaupten.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein besseres Betriebssystem als Windows, sei es auf dem PC, Konsole oder Smartphone. Nur weil ihr nicht die Genialität hinter alledem versteht  und da verzeihe ich euch, oder euch von Propagandarednern der Pinguine oder angebissenen Äpfel verführen lässt - auch ihr werdet irgendwann erleuchtet werden, ist das eben euer Problem. Durch das ganze Forenblabla wird man eben statt zum selbstdenker zum Mitläufer und behauptet das Microsoft doch so schlecht wäre. Da muss man euch nur fragen : Von welchem genialen Hersteller verwendet ihr euer Betriebssystem und ihr werdet sicherlich den Firmennamen des führenden Programmiererteams aus Redmond nennen.
> Microsoft


 
Ob es bessere Betriebssysteme als Windows gibt, hängt vom Einsatzzweck ab. Hier in der Firma laufen ausschließlich Linux-Server und das hat seinen Grund. Diese Post tippe ich gerade von einem Windows-Rechner und auch das hat seinen Grund. Wenn Du das alles wirklich ernst meinst, dann würde ich Dir empfehlen, Deinen Horizont mal zu erweitern. Windows ist ein gutes Betriebssystem und MS nicht pauschal schlecht. Was aber eigentlich immer schlecht ist: Verallgemeinerungen!


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Ich finde das eine schweinerei wenn Firmen größ*ten*teils ihrer Mitarbeiter vor die Tür setzen vorallem amerikanische Firmen.Statt die Mitarbeiter umzuschulen(ich weiss umschulen kostet auch Geld) und in andere teilbereiche einzusetzen.Aber ein Mitarbeiter ist umso wertvoller für einen Unternehmen,um so mehr wissen und kenntnisse es hat und das auch längerfristig für die Firma profitabel ist.Das hat sich auch bewiesen wie im Deutschland das Mitarbeiter die länge schon dabei sind Goldwert sind für eine Firma (egal welche Branche)und die Unternehmen sind sogar dagegen(frühzeitig in Rente in Deutschland) um dem Nachwuchs das Wissen in theorie sowie praxis weiter zugeben.Da sollten sich die amerikaner davon ein Stück abschneiden und dazu lernen.Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum Deutschland wirtschaftlich gut da steht.Und es ist ja bekannt das die amerikanische Sozialversicherungen nicht die beste ist auf der Welt und hinter jedem Arbeiter steht auch eine Familie


----------



## Lelwani (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ob es bessere Betriebssysteme als Windows gibt, hängt vom Einsatzzweck ab. Hier in der Firma laufen ausschließlich Linux-Server und das hat seinen Grund. Diese Post tippe ich gerade von einem Windows-Rechner und auch das hat seinen Grund. Wenn Du das alles wirklich ernst meinst, dann würde ich Dir empfehlen, Deinen Horizont mal zu erweitern. Windows ist ein gutes Betriebssystem und MS nicht pauschal schlecht. Was aber eigentlich immer schlecht ist: Verallgemeinerungen!


 

 ich denke da war etwas ironie von ihm drine.... sollte es keine sein


----------



## plusminus (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Da werden wohl auch eine Menge Leute der Xbone Abteilung gehen müssen nach dem die konsole nicht so gut ankommt!


----------



## noki (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Irgendwie haben einige nicht verstanden das nicht Nokia, sondern nur die  Mobiltelefonabteilung von MS aufgekauft wurde... Das liest sich im  Artikel auch nicht besser...


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Innovationsschmiede Microsoft



Windows, inspired by MacOs. 



Freakless08 schrieb:


> hat eben viel "Balast" mit der Mobilfunksparte von Nokia aufgekauft. Es ist klar das der PC Marktführer und Smarphone OS Stürmer nicht mehrere Softwareprogrammierer und Entwickler benötigt, da Microsoft schon sein Spitzenteam seit Jahren im Haus hat, aus diesem Grund kann man die Leute von Nokia einfach mal vor die Tür setzen, denn die Profiprogrammierer arbeiten bereits bei Microsoft und haben Windows Phone zu einem Glanzbeispiel im Smartphonesektor verholfen. Da Microsoft ihre Qualität behalten möchte und deshalb lieber selbst das Betriebssystem programmiert (schließlich werden Windows 9 und WP 9 aus einem Guss geformt) ist es nur konsequent die, auch wenn es mir leid tut, Nokianer zu entlassen.
> Denn Microsoft ist nicht umsonst die No. 1 im PC und demnächst auch im Smartphone Markt, mit ihren eigenen Microsoft Smartphones.
> Frickler nehmen Android/Linux oder Apples IOS/Mac OS, Sieger setzen auf Microsoft.


 
Einer der asozialsten, verblendetsten und dümmsten Kommentare, die ich in diesem Jahr gelesen habe. Ich hoffe du verlierst bei einer Übernahme auch irgendwann mal deinen Job und wirst durch einen "Besseren" ersetzt, einfach so. 

Hach, immer diese scheiß Drogen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Aufkaufen ausweiden und wegwerfen, ist leider die gängige Praxis und wird auch sicherlich mehr als die schon genannten Arbeitsplätze kosten.
 Leute unterlasst doch bitte die Kraftausdrücke die schnell zu Punkten führen, jeder hat so seine Ansichten ob die einem gefallen oder nicht


----------



## DBGTKING (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Innovationsschmiede Microsoft hat eben viel "Balast" mit der Mobilfunksparte von Nokia aufgekauft. Es ist klar das der PC Marktführer und Smarphone OS Stürmer nicht mehrere Softwareprogrammierer und Entwickler benötigt, da Microsoft schon sein Spitzenteam seit Jahren im Haus hat, aus diesem Grund kann man die Leute von Nokia einfach mal vor die Tür setzen, denn die Profiprogrammierer arbeiten bereits bei Microsoft und haben Windows Phone zu einem Glanzbeispiel im Smartphonesektor verholfen. Da Microsoft ihre Qualität behalten möchte und deshalb lieber selbst das Betriebssystem programmiert (schließlich werden Windows 9 und WP 9 aus einem Guss geformt) ist es nur konsequent die, auch wenn es mir leid tut, Nokianer zu entlassen.
> Denn Microsoft ist nicht umsonst die No. 1 im PC und demnächst auch im Smartphone Markt, mit ihren eigenen Microsoft Smartphones.
> Frickler nehmen Android/Linux oder Apples IOS/Mac OS, Sieger setzen auf Microsoft.



So du unterstützt also diese machenschaften auch noch mit Jubel Gesang.Es gibt halt leider bei Spielen keien richtige alternative.Die bringen auch immer nur aufgewärmte Betriebsysteme mit kaum sinnvollen Futures.Okay Windows 7 war und ist gut.Ich finde es schade das es nokia getroffen hat.Symbian als Betriebssystem war besser als Windows gewesen weil es weniger Prozessorleistung und weniger Arbeitspeicher gebraucht hat.Ich verwende noch das geniale Nokia N8.Man merkt zwar hier und da das es etwas langsamer ist als andere Produkte,macht aber ummer noch ein rundes Gesamt eindruck beim Gesammt-Parket.Und jetzt jubelts du als Fanboy wie wild wie gut es ist.Nokia hätte einfach das Symbian weiter entwickeln sollen dann wäre es nicht so weit wie jetzt gekommen.Und nein ich bin kein Nokia Fanboy warum ich es trotzdem gut finde,es gibt halt kaum ein Handy mit echten Blitz (Xenonen - Blitz).Auch kann kein Handy die abgespielte musik über ein Radio laufen lassen.Echt schade das es wirklich keine gescheite Konkurenz gibt.Der Markt entwickelt sich halt zum langweilen.Und wenn es nur einen gibt kann der auf dem Mark auch vorschreiben wie der Markt aussehen sollte.

Auch bin ich selbst durch eine Profitgiere Firma Abereitslos geworden,das kannst du leider nicht verstehen weil du halt zu engstirnig denkst.


----------



## Aldrearic (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Es ist schade um die Mitarbeiter von Nokia. Leider wird bei MS immer erst ganz unten ausgeräumt und nicht in der Chefetage. Microsofti st nicht wirklich innovativ und Superprogrammierer haben die nun auch nicht. War auch ein Fehler von Microsoft, Nokia zu kaufen. Nokia ist einfach selber schuld, wenn sie den Trend verschlafen und unter Microsoft ging es ja auch nicht besser. Siehe Windows. Zu viel Müll einprogrammiert, zu viele Sicherheitslücken. Wo das mit Windows 9 hinführt weis noch niemand.
Mehr Flops als rechtes. Die Ära Balmer, der mit Red Bul Shots intus - und vielleicht LSD -  man weis es nicht, auf die Bühne geht und herumhopst wie ein kleines Kind, hat dem Ruf von MS auch nicht gut getan. Zum Glück ist der jetzt weg.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Innovationsschmiede Microsoft hat eben viel "Balast" mit der Mobilfunksparte von Nokia aufgekauft. Es ist klar das der PC Marktführer und Smarphone OS Stürmer nicht mehrere Softwareprogrammierer und Entwickler benötigt, da Microsoft schon sein Spitzenteam seit Jahren im Haus hat, aus diesem Grund kann man die Leute von Nokia einfach mal vor die Tür setzen, denn die Profiprogrammierer arbeiten bereits bei Microsoft und haben Windows Phone zu einem Glanzbeispiel im Smartphonesektor verholfen. Da Microsoft ihre Qualität behalten möchte und deshalb lieber selbst das Betriebssystem programmiert (schließlich werden Windows 9 und WP 9 aus einem Guss geformt) ist es nur konsequent die, auch wenn es mir leid tut, Nokianer zu entlassen.
> Denn Microsoft ist nicht umsonst die No. 1 im PC und demnächst auch im Smartphone Markt, mit ihren eigenen Microsoft Smartphones.
> Frickler nehmen Android/Linux oder Apples IOS/Mac OS, Sieger setzen auf Microsoft.



Au Wei A. Ich will dir das ja nicht gleich unterstellen, aber man muss schon sagen extrem verblendet. Du liesst wohl nur die immer guten News und nie das schlechte. Als Strafe sollte man dir Windows ME auf die Kiste schmeissen. 
Man sollte ja einen wie dich nicht füttern, indem man auf diesen /ironie richtig sinnvollen /ironie aus Kommentar eingeht, aber hast du den schwachsinn selber gelesen, den du da postest? Solche Kommentare braucht es hier nicht die eine Firma wie Microsoft in den Himmel lobt, weil sie ach so toll sind. So machst du dich nicht beliebt 

Es gibt keine wirkliche alternative als DX und da ist man gezwungen Windows zu installieren.
Würde Linux endlich Benutzerfreundlicher werden, wäre ich längstens auf den Zug aufgesprungen. Dann würde auf meinem PC Linux laufen und nicht Windoof.


----------



## totovo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

18.000 Stellen ist mal ne Hausnummer... leider ist soetwas bei Weltkonzernen nicht selten und trifft oftmals nicht die richtigen, aber genau das wollen die Aktionäre sehen und ist wohl in unserem kapitalistischem Weltgefüge nicht vermeidbar. 


Ich begrüße allerdings die Integration von Nokia. Die WP Smartphones sind super und auch Windowsphone an sich finde ich sehr gelungen. Wenn es dadurch mehr verbreitung gewinnen kann, war Nokia wohl doch nicht so ein Fehlkauf, wie hier oftmals beschrien. Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Patenten die MS da zugekauft hat!


----------



## Seeefe (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nein. Mir ist es egal was ihr schreibt und ob ihr mich als Troll bezeichnet oder nicht. Ich melde hier auch keinen und mir ist es egal ob die Mods deinen/euren Post löschen oder stehen lassen. Ich bin jedenfalls von der Qualität, Innovation und der Richtungsweisende Wirkung von Microsoft voll und ganz überzeugt. Es gibt kein besseres Betriebssystem als Windows, sei es auf dem PC, Konsole oder Smartphone. Nur weil ihr nicht die Genialität hinter alledem versteht  und da verzeihe ich euch, oder euch von Propagandarednern der Pinguine oder angebissenen Äpfel verführen lässt - auch ihr werdet irgendwann erleuchtet werden, ist das eben euer Problem. Durch das ganze Forenblabla wird man eben statt zum Selbstdenker zum Mitläufer und behauptet das Microsoft doch so schlecht wäre. Da muss man euch nur fragen : Von welchem genialen Hersteller verwendet ihr euer Betriebssystem und ihr werdet sicherlich den Firmennamen des führenden und einzigartigen Programmiererteams aus Redmond nennen.
> Microsoft


 
Zum einen witzig da doch bekannt ist, das Gates doch einiges "kopiert" hat, bevor er sein erstes BS veröffentlicht hat. 

Zum anderen würde etwas objektivität dir nicht Schaden. Aber man hat ja gesehen wie erfolgreich MS in der Smartphonesparte bisher war. Das Ergebnis der Sparte spiegelt aber das genaue Gegenteil von Genialität und Innovation wider


----------



## nuclear (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Mmh. Würde am Desktop auf jeden Fall Microsoft als besters Betriebssystem bezeichnen.

Am Smartphone ist die Konkurrenz sehr stupide zu bedienen. Der umstieg auf was komplizierteres ist immer schlecht. Und ein Handybetriebssystem muss nicht flexibel sein.
Daher denk ich hat sich WP nicht durchgesetzt.

Auch am PC haben sich zwei Kundenschichten gebildet. Genaration App, die alles immer gleich Antippsen will (einfache Bedienung) und Generation Explorer die wirklich noch mit Ordnerstrukturen und Maus arbeitet.
Microsoft versucht beides zu verknüpfen was alles andere als einfach ist. Vielleicht sogar nicht möglich.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Ich versuche gerade meinen neuen Laptop mit Win 8.1 einzurichten und so.
Und ich versuche wirklich wirklich objektiv dabei zu bleiben, um nach 2 Wochen zu entscheiden, ob das drauf bleiben darf oder ich mir noch eine Win 7 Lizenz kaufen muss.

Hoffentlich sind ein paar Angestellte bei den 18.000 dabei, die für die Benutzerführung im neuen Windows verantwortlich sind. Die hätten es verdient...


----------



## longtom (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Innovationsschmiede Microsoft hat eben viel "Balast" mit der Mobilfunksparte von Nokia aufgekauft. Es ist klar das der PC Marktführer und Smarphone OS Stürmer nicht mehrere Softwareprogrammierer und Entwickler benötigt, da Microsoft schon sein Spitzenteam seit Jahren im Haus hat, aus diesem Grund kann man die Leute von Nokia einfach mal vor die Tür setzen, denn die Profiprogrammierer arbeiten bereits bei Microsoft und haben Windows Phone zu einem Glanzbeispiel im Smartphonesektor verholfen. Da Microsoft ihre Qualität behalten möchte und deshalb lieber selbst das Betriebssystem programmiert (schließlich werden Windows 9 und WP 9 aus einem Guss geformt) ist es nur konsequent die, auch wenn es mir leid tut, Nokianer zu entlassen.
> Denn Microsoft ist nicht umsonst die No. 1 im PC und demnächst auch im Smartphone Markt, mit ihren eigenen Microsoft Smartphones.
> Frickler nehmen Android/Linux oder Apples IOS/Mac OS, Sieger setzen auf Microsoft.


 

Ich frag jetzt einfach nochmal . Baust du das Zeug das du so Rauchst selber an oder wo hast das her ich will das Zeug auch ,nur einmal wenigstens  !


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Microsofti st nicht wirklich innovativ und Superprogrammierer haben die nun auch nicht.


Hast Du schon mal professionell programmiert?



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Als Strafe sollte man dir Windows ME auf die Kiste schmeissen.


Das würde ich nicht mal meinem schlimmsten Feind antun.



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Es gibt keine wirkliche alternative als DX und da ist man gezwungen Windows zu installieren.
> Würde Linux endlich Benutzerfreundlicher werden, wäre ich längstens auf den Zug aufgesprungen. Dann würde auf meinem PC Linux laufen und nicht Windoof.


Niemand wird gezwungen Windows zu verwenden.
Es gibt für ALLE Anwendungsbereiche genügend Software.
Aber die Uneinheitlichkeit der Linux-Versionen begünstigt ein einheitliches System.

Wenn die Äpfel endlich vom hohen Roß runter kämen ... .
Aber anscheinend verdienen sie (noch) zu viel Geld.


----------



## Aldrearic (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Ich bin kein Programmierer, jedoch sieht man es an deren Produkte.
Ja gäbe noch OpenGL oder halt Mantle, wenn es denn ausreift.

OT:Was Linux angeht habe ich testweise auf einem Notebook die aktuellste Ubuntu Version installiert. Bis es drauf war gab es einige Probleme, jedoch lief es dann ganz passabel. Nur das Update auf die aktuellste Version hat das Linux zerschossen. Wenn es nicht so kompliziert wär das ganze irgendwie wieder zu reparieren hätte ich es nicht neu installieren müssen, da können sie sich von Windows noch eine Scheibe abschneiden. Vielleicht wird es mal benutzerfreundlicher und einfacher, wenn es Probleme gibt.
Nach dem Update konnte er nicht mehr booten, fand dasg anze Verzeichnis nicht  mehr (warum auch immer, dürfte ja da nicht passieren). Und kompliziert wiederherstellenhabe ich dann nach Stunden auch nicht geschafft. Also neu herunterladen undn eu installieren.
/ot aus

Dass die meisten Mitarbeiter von Nokia sind und das 12k ist nicht gerade wenig. Hoffe mal nicht, dass Nokia ganz zugrunde geht deswegen. Hier kann man sagen, nicht sozial Microsoft. Nokia hatte gute Handys und hat auch aktuell gute Smartphones im Sortiment.


----------



## noname545 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

die entlassenen Mitarbeiter werden bestimmt eine neue oder bessere Stelle bekommen, solche Leute werden immer gebraucht. Auch wenn es schade ist.


----------



## shadie (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nein. Mir ist es egal was ihr schreibt und ob ihr mich als Troll bezeichnet oder nicht. Ich melde hier auch keinen und mir ist es egal ob die Mods deinen/euren Post löschen oder stehen lassen. Ich bin jedenfalls von der Qualität, Innovation und der Richtungsweisende Wirkung von Microsoft voll und ganz überzeugt. Es gibt kein besseres Betriebssystem als Windows, sei es auf dem PC, Konsole oder Smartphone. Nur weil ihr nicht die Genialität hinter alledem versteht  und da verzeihe ich euch, oder euch von Propagandarednern der Pinguine oder angebissenen Äpfel verführen lässt - auch ihr werdet irgendwann erleuchtet werden, ist das eben euer Problem. Durch das ganze Forenblabla wird man eben statt zum Selbstdenker zum Mitläufer und behauptet das Microsoft doch so schlecht wäre. Da muss man euch nur fragen : Von welchem genialen Hersteller verwendet ihr euer Betriebssystem und ihr werdet sicherlich den Firmennamen des führenden und einzigartigen Programmiererteams aus Redmond nennen.
> Microsoft


 
Ich wusste gar nicht dass sich ein System, welches instabil wie Hulle ist, in der Serverversion trotz deaktivierter Updates dennoch updates installiert und den server neustartet, innovativ nennen darf :-O
MS bringt aktuell für mein empfinden keine wirklich ausgereiften Produkte auf den Markt.
Die Windowsphones hatten wir mal testweise 5 Stück hier, bei 3 gabs Probleme mit Hängern welche wir bei Blackberry´s und Iphones nicht hatten.

Windows mag für Leute die nur zocken und Office betreiben ok sein.
Wenns aber in den professionellen Bereich in achen Videobearbeitung geht kommt man an Apple nicht vorbei.

Oder im Server Genre an Linux.

Zu sagen MS ist das einzig Ware halte ich für stark übertrieben.


BTT: Echt schade für die Mitarbeiter, war aber vorhersehbar.
Für mich der in einem mittelständigen Unternehmen arbeitet ist eine Zahl von 18000 Mitarbeitern welche da entlassen werden jedoch einfach "unvorstellbar".
Die Leute tun mir leid wobei es bei Nokia ja auch schon bergab ging., nur bei MS die Schuld zu suchen wäre daher auch falsch.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat man ja bei Windows 8 gesehen.


 Was kann denn das arme Softwareteam dafür, wenn irgendwer von den Konzeptlern auf die Idee gekommen ist zwei Oberflächen nicht zu fusionieren, sondern so parallel laufen zu lassen, dass man beide nutzen muss, wenn man alle Funktionen haben will?!


----------



## OdlG (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



shadie schrieb:


> in Sachen Videobearbeitung geht kommt man an Apple nicht vorbei.


Der Finalcut Support für Firmen wurde eingestellt und somit durfte auch das größte Medienhaus Deutschlands nach wenigen Monaten wieder zurück zum Primus Avid wechseln. Finalcut wird nur von Amateuren verwendet. Der Projektbereich mit sechs- und siebenstelligen Budgets ist seit jeher von Avid dominiert. Wollte ich nur kurz anmerken, in die Windows vs Linux Diskussion lasse ich mich gar nicht erst reinziehen^^


----------



## sikeij (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Bei 21,90 Milliarden Nettogewinn (nach Steuern!!!) 2013 müssen halt 18.000 gehen. Auf die nächsten 3 Milliarden!!!


----------



## antic (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Ich denke auch, dass die meissten schnell eine neue Stelle finden werden.

Aktuell werden in der IT Branche viele gute Leute gesucht.
Wenn dann Microsoft oder Nokia im Lebenslauf steht, erhöht dies den Marktwert erheblich.

MS ist einfach zu gross geworden und hat sichzu lange ausgeruht.
Ein Strategiewechsel war bitter nötig.

Ich hoffe, dass alle entlassenen eine nette Abfindung kriegen und schnell einen Job finden


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Lol ich feier den Freakless08. Seine Posts triefen vor Sarkasmus und 95% der User erkennen das nicht XD
Danke für den Lachflash rofl


----------



## plusminus (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

Passt voll ins Bild,nachdem der Vollversager Stephen Elop den einstigen Weltmarktführer Nokia mit viel Schwung gegen die Wand gefahren hat,fand er mit Steve Ballmer einen gleichgesinnten,der zwar vom eigentlichen Geschäft genausowenig Ahnung hat, aber dafür wie Elop immer genau weiß wie man eine unanständige große Menge Geld in die eigenen privaten Taschen spült! Und nachdem dank der beiden völlig inkompetenten Pfeifen, die so,n Schrott wie Windows Phone, Windows 8 , und die Xbone zu verantworten haben, nicht das (wenn Wunderts?) erhoffte Wachstum gebracht haben. Schmeißen sie mal eben 18000 Leute auf die Straße!?
Microsoft ist ein richtiger Schei.... Laden geworden!


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls von der Qualität, Innovation und der Richtungsweisende Wirkung von Microsoft voll und ganz überzeugt. Es gibt kein besseres Betriebssystem als Windows, sei es auf dem PC, Konsole oder Smartphone. Nur weil ihr nicht die Genialität hinter alledem versteht  und da verzeihe ich euch, oder euch von Propagandarednern der Pinguine oder angebissenen Äpfel verführen lässt - auch ihr werdet irgendwann erleuchtet werden, ist das eben euer Problem. Durch das ganze Forenblabla wird man eben statt zum Selbstdenker zum Mitläufer und behauptet das Microsoft doch so schlecht wäre. Da muss man euch nur fragen : Von welchem genialen Hersteller verwendet ihr euer Betriebssystem und ihr werdet sicherlich den Firmennamen des führenden und einzigartigen Programmiererteams aus Redmond nennen.
> Microsoft


Wo Du Recht hast ... .



Wer ist denn hier mit Alternativen unterwegs?
Bitte hier Nagel einschlagen:            

(x)    Linux, Android, OSX
(x)    DOS
(x)    Konsole
(x)    CP/M
(x)    MUTOS
(x)    WEGA

Windows war fast immer fehlerfrei und wenn nicht, wurde sofort ein kleiner Patch nachgeschoben.
Es wird nichts besseres geben.



plusminus schrieb:


> Schmeißen sie mal eben 18000 Leute auf die Straße!?
> Microsoft ist ein richtiger Schei.... Laden geworden!


Ach, Siemens hat das NICHT getan, obwohl die Bilanzen glänzend waren?

Geh mal ins Sonnenlicht, aber Vorsicht!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Windows war fast immer fehlerfrei und wenn nicht, wurde sofort ein kleiner Patch nachgeschoben.


 
Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein:


----------



## keinnick (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Windows war fast immer fehlerfrei und wenn nicht, wurde sofort ein kleiner Patch nachgeschoben.
> Es wird nichts besseres geben.



Genau. Darum gibt es auch regelmäßig solche Meldungen, weil Windows ja quasi "fehlerfrei" ist: Microsoft stopft 29 Sicherheitslöcher | heise Security


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*

So ist das Leben halt und es ist immer schlimm wenn Leute gefeuert werden besonders in der Größenordnung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> wenn Leute gefeuert werden besonders in der Größenordnung.


Wenn ein kleiner Laden dicht machen muß  wegen der Bankengewinnvorgaben und 5 Leute rausschmeißt ist das besser?

Irgendwie habt Ihr unser Wirtschaftssystem nicht verstanden ... .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



> Wenn ein kleiner Laden dicht machen muß wegen der Bankengewinnvorgaben und 5 Leute rausschmeißt ist das besser?


 Habe ich das irgendwie erwähnt?
 Was ist denn am Arbeitsmarkt leichter abzufedern, 5 oder 18000 Erwerbslose.


> Irgendwie habt Ihr unser Wirtschaftssystem nicht verstanden ... .


 Woher kommt diese Erkenntnis? Es spricht doch trotzdem nix dagegen sich seiner Meinung zu entledigen


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Arbeitsmarkt leichter abzufedern, 5 oder 18000 Erwerbslose.


So denkt Siemens.


----------



## keinnick (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Irgendwie habt Ihr unser Wirtschaftssystem nicht verstanden ... .



Du ja anscheinend schon. Dann erleuchte uns doch mal.


----------



## plusminus (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ach, Siemens hat das NICHT getan, obwohl die Bilanzen glänzend waren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnthraX (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das war im April.
> Und dann war es auch klar dass Microsoft bei Nokia den Kahlschlag ansetzen wird.
> Wie immer schade um die Mitarbeiter die nichts dafür können dass sie nun gefeuert werden.


 
Wäre Microsoft nicht die Übernahme angegangen, würde der "Kahlschlag" auf das Ganze Unternehmen gegangen. Microsoft ist ein gigantischer Konzern mit einem gigantischen Verwltungsapparat. Man hätte sich mit den Nokiamitarbeitern teilweise einfach "nutzlosen" Ballast aufgezwungen. Diese werden nun entlassen. 
Auf einer Seite voll verständlich, auf der anderen Seite, aufgrund der Milliardengewinne, auch moralisch fraglich. In meinen Augen verspielt Microsoft damit einiges an Sympathien, denn wenn man Milliardengewinne macht, braucht man keine Mitarbeiter Entlassen. Die Haben so viel Asche auf dem Konto, die könnten aufhören zu arbeiten und könnten die Mitarbeiter noch Jahrelang weiterbezahlen 

moralisch echt fragwürdig



plusminus schrieb:


> Die beiden Vollversager Steve Ballmer und Stephen Elop sind für dieses Debakel verantwortlich und bekommen fürs Schei....e bauen auch noch einen riesen haufen Kohle


 
welches Debakel? Microsoft baut konzernstrukturen um, und entlässt aus den eigenen Reihen nur sehr wenige leute. Teilweise werden es auch nur auslaufende Verträge sein, die nicht verlängert werden (auch in Deutschland VOLL in mode). Ein Debakel ist da nirgends, auch wenn das jedem einzelnen der nicht Übernommen wird oder der der entlassen wird nur wenig trost spenden wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. August 2014)

*AW: Zäsur: Microsoft wird 18.000 Mitarbeiter entlassen*



plusminus schrieb:


> Und Siemens es wenigstens soweit als möglich Sozialverträglich regelt!


 Man sieht, wer hier keine Ahnung hat.
Ich hab lange Jahre in der Kraftwerksidustrie gejobbt und kenne eine Menge ehemalige Kollegen, die eine halbe Ewigkeit bei NEMESIS waren.

Die explodieren, wenn Du nur die Anfangsbuchstaben nennst.

Auch die Kollegen der Siemens-Fachschule in Erlangen können ganze Romane von der "sozialen" Seite schreiben.


----------

